# 2012 1.8 LS plastic connector from radiator to water pump



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

2012 cruze ls 1.8 L does anyone know if you will need a entire new radiator or can the black plastic L shaped connector that goes from the radiator upper to the water pump can be replaced I think mines is leaking although the dealer 
deny it is


WHAT im talking about is #30 in the diagram that's what I believe is leaking 

and wonder if could replace #30 -27 shown 

#30 the L shape is what I need


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

And pic's? Would help determine better what your talking about. Thanks


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Since the component is shown with a reference number it is a replaceable part.

Rob


----------

